# What TV bracket do you use?



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I have a 15" TV I think? was in it on purchase but going to change to 19" ish with DVD
I'm looking at one of these as it is so totally flexible in/out left/right and swivel. Relatively pricey but a good google finds £55









What do you use?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.theplasmacentre.com/wall...um201-tilt-and-turn.html?menu=lfspecial&bp=82

£14.99 and does the job well.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We have one like Mavis's link and it works a treat. Our Stardream is like your Starsprit in design, so I can imagine where it will be placed. Didn't need a bracket worth more then the tv :lol:


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a plastic bracket tilt/swivel/lock works well reasonable cost, supports TV of 10Kgs.
TV Bracket Details
TerryG.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> I have a 15" TV I think? was in it on purchase but going to change to 19" ish with DVD
> I'm looking at one of these as it is so totally flexible in/out left/right and swivel. Relatively pricey but a good google finds £55
> 
> 
> ...


You will have to design something to stop it swinging about when traveling as it appears there is no lock on it.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Good point!


----------



## jasper2009 (Nov 2, 2009)

If you are going to fit a TV with DVD player you may have modify the plate that fits on the back of the TV. Recently bought an Akura 19" with DVD player, the mounting bracket bought and supplied at the same time would not fit as DVD 'box' pretrubes out. Just could not find a suitable mount bracket that had 75mm x 75mm as max size.

jasper2009


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

jasper2009 said:


> If you are going to fit a TV with DVD player you may have modify the plate that fits on the back of the TV. Recently bought an Akura 19" with DVD player, the mounting bracket bought and supplied at the same time would not fit as DVD 'box' pretrubes out. Just could not find a suitable mount bracket that had 75mm x 75mm as max size.
> 
> jasper2009


We have a 15" TV with DVD player combined and bought a bracket from Wilkinsons for £12.95, does the job brilliantly, also put a quick release connector from Snellyvision that fits between the bracket and the TV, I think that was about £14.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bracket*

Hi

I use the standard swing arm bracket as fitted by Swift. I never remove the TV from the bracket when travelling. Not sure if this is the correct proceedure or not, but no damaged tv after thousands of miles.

Russell


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

My TV and bracket both came from Tesco's and is fitted to a board which is fitted to the bathroom wall. I never remove the TV when travelling.

Jenny


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Finally opted for this as it best suits and locks in place I believe
http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0028YOIQS/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Tv Mounting*

Hi Techno,

Have a look at my soloution here. It might help or give some ideas.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Tv Mounting*



zappy61 said:


> Hi Techno,
> 
> Have a look at my soloution here. It might help or give some ideas.
> 
> ...


Well Graham what can I say :roll: You covered every anticipated problem so cleverly 8) I'm sure I'll make use of your tips


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Blog*

Great blog entry, Zappy

Russell


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Tv Mounting*

Thanks Guys, got some more ready just need a bit of free time to post them on the blog.

Graham


----------

